# Exim doesn't see group and user



## Demontager (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't understand why Exim unable to start claiming that group "mail"  and user "mailnull "not exist:


```
sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/exim start
Starting exim.
2012-07-21 23:23:47 Exim configuration error in line 113 of /usr/local/etc/exim/configure:
  user mail exim_group = mail was not found
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/exim: WARNING: failed to start exim
```

ok, trying to add missed goup


```
pw groupadd mail
pw: group name `mail' already exists
```

Part of exim's config:


```
trusted_users = www

qualify_domain = mx.mydomain.com

local_interfaces = 127.0.0.1 : 78.78.78.78

allow_domain_literals = false

#Line 113 below
exim_user = mailnull exim_group = mail

never_users = root
```
Also passwd: 


```
cat /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f1 | grep -v \#
root
toor
daemon
operator
bin
tty
kmem
games
news
man
sshd
smmsp
mailnull
bind
proxy
_pflogd
_dhcp
uucp
pop
www
hast
nobody
_pma
mysql
ftp
clamav
mail
```

Permissions of /etc/group and /etc/passwd are set to 644 by default.


----------



## Demontager (Jul 22, 2012)

Found problem. I put line 113 in on line, but should be:


```
#Line 113 below
exim_user = mailnull 
exim_group = mail
```


----------

